
Barnes and Noble will stop selling new magazines - eplanit
https://goodereader.com/blog/digital-magazine-news/barnes-and-noble-will-stop-selling-new-magazines
======
rpiguy
Magazines are the only reason I go to Barnes and Noble. I wonder if it will
impact their cafe revenue?

